# PXE-MOF Exiting Intel PXE ROM Operating system not Found



## sai marlakunta

Hi guys,

I have installed VM ware Workstation 7 on my Windows 7 Computer. I have set up a virtual machine, now i wanted to install Red Hat Linux 4 into it.

i have 4 installation discs, while proceeding with the installation with VM ware and after inserting the Disk one. i get the above error.

PXE -E53 : No boot file name received
PXE-MOF : Exiting Intel PXE ROM
Operating system not found.

i have gone through all forums and i havent found enough detail. People suggest to go to BIOS and disable the Boot from Network Option. I have tried that too, But no Luck.


So, please help me out. This is very Important to me.


Regards
sai


----------



## sai marlakunta

*Unable to Access CD-ROM*

Hi guys,

I have been trying to install Red Hat Linux 4 using the VM ware, During the installation is in progress, it asks me to insert the Second drive. 

Iam actually doing the installations with .iso images copied to my Computer HDD. when it asks for the second installation drive, i have changed the settings of VM machine and changed to 2nd iso file.

But it doesnt accept. it gives the following message.

Error:

Unable to Access CD-ROM


Please help me out.

Regards
sai


----------



## dai

check your bios is set to boot from cd first and hard drive second

pxe usually indicates it is set to boot from a network first

don't start new threads for related problems

threads merged and moved to linux


----------



## wmorri

As dai has mentioned PXE is for a network boot so I am curious what options you have when you try and boot the first cd in vmware?


----------



## sai marlakunta

hi dai.........


I moved to BIOS settings and found that this is the Boot Device Priority in my machine


Boot Device Priority [OPTICAL DEVICES]
[Hard Disk Drives]
[Removable Drive]


Boot to Optical Devices [ENABLE]
Boot to Removable Devices [ENABLE]
Boot to Network [Disable]


I disabled Boot to Network to Disable......and it still doesnt work.

Please guide further.


Regards
sai


----------



## djaburg

It's probably an issue with the boot order in VMWARE not with host computer/bios itself. Make sure you've told the VM to boot from CD. Check here for information on creating a vm and installing from cd


----------



## imforeel

I know this post is old... but if this is still ever an issue, I just presssed Ctrl Alt Delete and my screen went black for about five minutes then the 'starting windows' screen popped up.


----------



## wmorri

This thread is very old. If you are having a similar problem please create a new thread.


----------

